# Cats and crying babies and head biting



## AgileOllie (Jan 26, 2010)

When one of my children cry (they are 2 and 4), Sprinkles comes RUNNING no matter where she is - even when she's with her babies- and jumps in his lap. She rubs all over him, purrs and seems to try to comfort him. Cookie also does this, but not as often as Sprinkles. Sprinkles does it EVERY TIME one of them cry. I've never heard of this behavior. Does anyone else have a cat that does this?

On another note - not related to children- , Sprinkles also likes to sit on the back of whatever chair you're in and she tenderly BITES the top of our heads. She digs her teeth through the hair and bites our heads. Weird? No?


----------



## MinkaMuffin (Apr 1, 2011)

I've never heard of cats comforting crying children, but ill make sure to pass that on to the cat skeptics.
As for the head 'biting', shes just grooming you.


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

My sister was crying one time on the floor...was about 4 years old...and our cat ran right to her head and started biting it. I'm not sure it's a comforting thing, lol. Seems like they are annoyed by the loud noise! Sounds like Sprinkle really cares though!


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

I don't have young children at home, but I know when a baby cries on TV, it sure gets the cats' attention. Now if I sneeze a few times in a row, my girl will come running and meowing and get in my lap like your Sprinkle does, and rubs and purrs too. I've always thought it was her way of comforting me. And she also nibbles in my hair too occasionally....just grooming.


----------



## stevescott213 (Nov 14, 2008)

My cat does the same thing with crying babies on tv. He will ignore meowing cats on tv but he will always investigate a baby that is crying.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Cleo, my nurse kitty, comforts me when I cry. If my face is down on my pillow or in my hands, she gets distressed and tries to lift my head up. With her teeth. That usually makes me laugh.


----------



## Meezer_lover (Apr 19, 2011)

Crying babies on TV would always grab Sumo's attention. He would go right up to the TV....every time. I would try to mute it when it would happen because I felt bad.

Head biting thing...sounds weird to me. 
But Sumo used to eat my hair for some reason. And if he ever actually swallowed it, it would cause "issues" on the other end if you know what I mean.


----------



## MinkaMuffin (Apr 1, 2011)

marie73 said:


> Cleo, my nurse kitty, comforts me when I cry. If my face is down on my pillow or in my hands, she gets distressed and tries to lift my head up. With her teeth. That usually makes me laugh.


Awww, how sweet :3


----------

